# Review of MetroPiller



## emcewen (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

MetroPiller has since gone under, I had some sust I ordered from them that I just got around to using about 3 weeks ago. First injection of 1cc in my delt, felt fine till the next day - It formed a sterile abscess the size of a golf ball.  I'm super clean when I prep injections, I chalked this one up to too much oil too fast.  I drained the abscess and got about 7.5ml of puss along with the oil that didn't get absorbed.  

Next injection was my quad, same deal I waited a day - it swelled, got hot, very painful and formed another abscess although this one was quite a bit larger than the one in my shoulder.  I was going to let this one go away on its own, which usually takes a long ass time.  It was a bit too painful and had me limping, I put a 18g needle in it and started drawing puss... This time it was so thick it was hard to pull on the plunger, I got about 12ml of puss.

So to sum up my experience - Please throw away any metropiller crap you have, or if they ever re-open, you've been warned.

FYI - If I do get another abscess down the road I'll probably do a video on how to drain it.  These two were my 7th and 8th sterile abscess.  I'm not quite sure why I get them so much but I've figured it's injecting too much into certain spots or it's just crap gear (I've ordered from many many UG labs)


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

Wow that fucking sucks.. Def bathtub lab setup. I've never had gear that bad. I'm glad they went under and aren't pushing dirty gear to anyone else..


----------

